# jellyfish fish still in surf?



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

jellyfish fish still in surf? Lots on Saturday p.m. It was bad.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

yep


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

yea we went out sunday and there was a ton of jellies and something kept stealin our shrimp and gulp sand fleas


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I went out everyday last week. In the morning andlate afternoon. Jellyfish and bait robbers. I did the same thing, thinking nothing can get these gulp sand fleas off. Was mistaken.

Something with small choppers eating them.Perfect little bite patterns on my gulp.I'm going to try to snorkel to see what the hell is down there.

Had one baby pomp yesterday with ladyfish. Fished both Johnson and Pensacola.

Not looking good right now.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

They were there Saturday. Have the sting marks to prove it.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Drifted the pass Saturday and the little ones with the long things hanging down were everywhere. Couldn't have swam if you wanted too. Went to Sanders Beach today at lunch and they were floating around the boat launch. Never saw jelly fish that close at Sanders before.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

How about Navarre? Perdido?



I'm trying to get some visiting family to the beach to play in the waves... I don't mind driving to Navarre or Perdido?... dang jellies!


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Perdido and Johnson's Beach have been really bad the last week or so. I have no idea what it takes for them to clear out.


----------



## pski332 (Mar 19, 2008)

still there this mornin, got tore up by em surfin.

Me and a buddy caught one in a bucket (got stung doin it) and netted a pinfish and put it in the same bucket and the jelly had him wrapped up in his tenicals in less than 10 seconds. It was quite crazy! just thought id share


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Got out around 8:30 Sunday morning because I had to work midnight shift. Thought it would be a great day! Got one 13" Pomp around 9:15 and there were jellies all in the water and they were being torn apart by the seagrass clumps. The people still got in the water though. I packed up and let'em have it. I'm usually out at daybreak if I go having coffee when the sun comes up, so my fault!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

they are still bad... surfed today at pensacola pier.... my ass got lit up like the 4th of july...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Just back from a surfing sessing and I only saw a few jellies, nothing like it has been. Never got stung. I'm 99% sure I saw a cobia too. The viz is really clearing up and the current was minimal.


----------



## carter1 (Dec 3, 2007)

They were awful in old river yesterday counted 40 or so around the docks. #

3 year old met her first one last night. fishing has been slow also


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I was out again this morning and they were pretty thick.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

surfed yesterday at 16th and got stung by 2 or 3, and paddled around alot more


----------

